# what would you give your goat for hook worms



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Took a fecal sample to the vet today and there were 5 hook worms on the slide, this was not a goat vet but had a goat at one time and did some work with them. She suggested several things but i told her I would ask you all. SHe tried really hard to find me amounts of different dewormers for my little guy. He was actually wormed 3 weeks ago with cydectin orally from the people I got him from.

thanks for your help


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Go to www.fiascofarm.com and look for goat husbandry link inside the goat oval...then go to orthodox medicine and then go to wormer/anthelmetics... You'll be able to look over various kinds of wormers and the dosages ( the site owner is all about natural herbal wormers but she's posted complete info on all the others.

-scrt crk


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would use ivermectin at 4cc per 100lb as my first choice. Second choice would be fenbendazole at same dosage. Some geographical areas have better results with one wormer or another due to caprine parasite resistance. 
If you goat isn't pregnant you might try Valbazen too.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

pyrental potmate is pretty effective against hookworms as well, might work well now that its not been used in years for goats, one of the wormers im looking into testing here in the near future.
(im aka cannonfarms, just logged in under the former me for a moment)


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

The wormer suggested for hookworms on fiasco farms was not available at my local tsc...safegaurd for horses say it is for hookworms and is same ingredient as in the safeguard for goats...guess I will try that


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I doubt your goat has hookworms. It is more likely that it has one of the more common nematode parasites of goats. Their eggs look a lot like hookworm eggs, so it would be very easy for a small animal vet to confuse them with hookworms.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

what wormer was that


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I believe safeguard is a simple fenbendazole product. 

It is best to learn the chemical name of wormers and other products rather than the brand names. You can buy ANY brand as long as it is the same chemical. Horse wormers are cheapest,and usually what people use for goats.

That said, ivermectin is still my first choice wormer because it is cheap, safe, fast, and effective. The only downside is that many caprine have resistant parasites, so you move on to fenbendazole or other wormers if ivermectin doesn't work.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

And in some parts of the country, fenbendazole is almost as effective as water on worms, so you use ivermectin, pyrantel pamoate, moxidectine, or some combination. I use pyrantel pamoate (Strongid) and moxidectine (Quest).


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was going to say it wasn't likely hookworms, too, but I wasn't sure enough to start it. I've never heard of hookworms in goats, but I have heard of mis-identification of parasites and their eggs.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

it can go either way, they are zoo tonic people can get hookworms as well, but its not a common thing with goats so much, but pyrental gets rid of them as well as safe guard type products


----------

